# Games Keep Freezing RX 5700 XT



## Durvelle27 (Aug 11, 2019)

Alright guys i'm having a issue where games are freezing and i can't close them out without a forced shutdown using the power button. I just recently (Today) swapped from a RTX 2070 to a RX 5700 XT and updated windows to 1903. Before hand everything worked fine so i'm not sure whats the issue. Any suggestions


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 11, 2019)

Did you get rid of the old drivers entirely?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 11, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Did you get rid of the old drivers entirely?


i uninstalled them than ran DDu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> i uninstalled them than ran DDu


 check for Motherboard BIOS updates

Run ddu twice in windows then once in safe mode. Get the latest chipset drivers for your motherboard install those first then install the graphics driver in between driver installs restart the system

I hope it is not your power supply

Check for CPU thermal throttling too


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 11, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> check for Motherboard BIOS updates
> 
> Run ddu twice in windows then once in safe mode. Get the latest chipset drivers for your motherboard install those first then install the graphics driver in between driver installs restart the system
> 
> ...


Board on latest BIOs

Ran DDu Twice

Power Supply Was bought back in February

CPUs temps never exceed 68*C @3.9GHz

So i googled it and it seems to be a common issue so far with the 5700 series caused by the drivers


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Board on latest BIOs
> 
> Ran DDu Twice
> 
> ...


It is a new architecture, so I guess they have bugs to work out? Are there beta drivers you could maybe try?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> It is a new architecture, so I guess they have bugs to work out? Are there beta drivers you could maybe try?


Nope only 19.7.5

Also noticed a bug where if I enable vsync the FPS is capped at 30 when my monitors are 75Hz

So far the only games that work are non demanding games. Everything else either doesn’t load or crashes/freezes

@W1zzard  have you experienced these issues with Navi


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Also noticed a bug where if I enable vsync the FPS is capped at 30 when my monitors are 75Hz



Are you using Afterburner?


----------



## crgzero (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm having the same issues, just built a pc, all AMD theme with the same card and about half my games crash, some have some weird artifacts on screen. Oddly, the list of games with common issues on Radeon's support site I'm having no problems with. As of typing this just got done uninstalling the current driver set and going to see if the one from June 3rd will work. Seems like when I very first got everything running most of my games were working ok. It was updating that did it. Oh well, nothin' to lose but time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Are you using Afterburner?


No



crgzero said:


> I'm having the same issues, just built a pc, all AMD theme with the same card and about half my games crash, some have some weird artifacts on screen. Oddly, the list of games with common issues on Radeon's support site I'm having no problems with. As of typing this just got done uninstalling the current driver set and going to see if the one from June 3rd will work. Seems like when I very first got everything running most of my games were working ok. It was updating that did it. Oh well, nothin' to lose but time.


Same

I get some weird artifacts in the top right corner which I think is the wattman overlay and it seems like if a touch wattman it really makes things get wonky and freeze.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Are you using anything other than Wattman?  Have you changed any settings?  Tried cranking power limit?

Any temp/voltage monitoring programs running?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Are you using anything other than Wattman?  Have you changed any settings?  Tried cranking power limit?
> 
> Any temp/voltage monitoring programs running?


Nope just wattman

Yes I tried undervolting which caused system to crash 

Only Radeon settings running 

It seems like the driver is causing the issue. If I reset Radeon settings and don’t touch wattman I can get WW2 to run until eventually it freezes 

If wattman tries to run the performance overlay it glitches and artifacts the area and freezes. 

Seems like the drivers are super borked


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Nope just wattman
> 
> Yes I tried undervolting which caused system to crash
> 
> ...



What about older drivers?

Edit:

I stopped using driver cleaners like ddu because one of the times I used it it cleaned out some drivers with it that I didn't want to go and had a bitch of a time getting it back right.  Could I have done something wrong?  Certainly.  In any case, I haven't used them in at least a decade.  I would try a normal uninstall and then load some older ones.

Edit 2:

Also, have you checked Event Viewer to see if you have any good info in there?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> What about older drivers?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Old drivers seem to be even worst

Googling it seems to be a issue going on with 5700(XT) and drivers


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Old drivers seem to be even worst
> 
> Googling it seems to be a issue going on with 5700(XT) and drivers



Bummer, I am thinking about picking one up.  Interesting to know what the trigger is as it certainly isn't happening to everyone.

Any similarities you can see with your setup/software with other people's complaints?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Bummer, I am thinking about picking one up.  Interesting to know what the trigger is as it certainly isn't happening to everyone.
> 
> Any similarities you can see with your setup/software with other people's complaints?


Seems wattman is the biggest trigger most have reported they haven’t found any fixes 

Other state if they did a fresh install than drivers and don’t touch wattman it worked until it crashes again


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> Seems wattman is the biggest trigger most have reported they haven’t found any fixes
> 
> Other state if they did a fresh install than drivers and don’t touch wattman it worked until it crashes again



Bummer, these problems are tough to find.  The only experience I had like this was a conflict between Afterburner and games.  Which is interesting because you say the overlay with WattMan seems to really make it go nuts.  Are they any other options in AMD Settings related to the overlay that you might be able to flip around?

Edit:

Try turning off all the measurements and changing the interval higher.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

I just found this on AMDs driver known issue list

“

Enabling Enhanced Sync may cause game, application or system crashes on Radeon RX 5700 series graphics products “
And I did have it enabled


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I just found this on AMDs driver known issue list
> 
> “
> 
> ...


Well there's problem.  At least you now know what was causing games to crash.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 12, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I just found this on AMDs driver known issue list
> 
> “
> 
> ...



Did changing it fix the issue?


----------



## chr0nos (Aug 12, 2019)

Dont know if related but if i put my Monitor refresh rate at 75HZ, GPU-Z and Wattman (GPU clock/power/fan speed/etc) fails to read anything at all, change it back to 60HZ all works ok, lots of silly bugs going on

This on a Sapphire RX5700XT, Monitor using Displayport.

Edit: I did a fresh install of Windows 10 1903, thinking it was that, but nope, was the refresh rate bug. I did a disk image before formatting to fresh install.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 12, 2019)

Hopefully drivers will get sorted out soon. RDNA looks promising in the long run


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't use DDU and doesn't have problems?



No.  But a green to red swap or vice versa does have a bit of a manual, let's be honest...


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 12, 2019)

moproblems99 said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't use DDU and doesn't have problems?





Vayra86 said:


> No.  But a green to red swap or vice versa does have a bit of a manual, let's be honest...



never used on either of my computers. on my main desktop, my current window install went through 4 GPUs and probably 20 nvidia drivers. haven't had a single issue. 

on my VR rig, i had two vega 64s (first one died, second developed at horrible coil whine) and now an RTX 2080, on the same install. didn't use it either. in VR, GPUs problems are far more noticeable and i haven't had any problems.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

Ok so i disabled AMD Enhanced Sync and completely reset wattman and disabled the overlay, 

i was than able to complete a full match in WW2 with no issues but weirdly the card doesn't ramp up at all.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 12, 2019)

@FordGT90Concept @INSTG8R @AlienIsGOD @fullinfusion whaty'all think?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

Alright i tested BO4 after the same reset and i was able to get through a entire match with no crashes but performance was everywhere. First 5 mins FPS hovered between 110-120 FPS than it dropped as low as 80 FPS causing hitching. I also noticed the fans never went above 30% and the core clocks just fluctuated even though temps never went above 65*C. GPU usage also jumped around from 50%-70% sometimes hitting 90% 

I'm running my resolution at 1920x1200 on a single monitor as the drivers right now don't seem to like triple monitors


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 12, 2019)

Sounds like a bit of a nightmare sidegrade to me. Hopefully new drivers will address most of the issues in time.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> Sounds like a bit of a nightmare sidegrade to me. Hopefully new drivers will address most of the issues in time.


Not going to lie it has been a nightmare

So if i can’t get it working, I’m going to put the 2070 back in


----------



## theonek (Aug 12, 2019)

And I wonder, how so you just swap videocard with the same one, only it is amd though? Both cards are with very similar performance on most games....


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Report your findings


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 12, 2019)

@eidairaman1 posted in discord for opinions


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

theonek said:


> And I wonder, how so you just swap videocard with the same one, only it is amd though? Both cards are with very similar performance on most games....


5700 XT slightly faster if it works properly


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 12, 2019)

Drivers just dropped.









						AMD Radeon Graphics Drivers (22.11.2 WHQL) Download
					

Download the latest AMD Radeon drivers for best game performance, compatibility and to fix driver issues.   Radeon Adrenalin comes with a completely




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 12, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Drivers just dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bottom known issues says freesync (adaptive sync) is still causing black screen and lockups.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 12, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Drivers just dropped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks i'll give those a try


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 13, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> Dont know if related but if i put my Monitor refresh rate at 75HZ, GPU-Z and Wattman (GPU clock/power/fan speed/etc) fails to read anything at all, change it back to 60HZ all works ok, lots of silly bugs going on
> 
> This on a Sapphire RX5700XT, Monitor using Displayport.
> 
> Edit: I did a fresh install of Windows 10 1903, thinking it was that, but nope, was the refresh rate bug. I did a disk image before formatting to fresh install.


Don't worry, the refresh rate bug is affecting even vega cards. If you have a144 hrz monitor go into windows display settings and drop it down to 120 MHz and that should fix a lot of problems for the time-being.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2019)

@Durvelle27 I hate to sound like an ass, but you seriously need to consider a clean install of the OS and all latest drivers, I mean if you have a boot drive separate from your storage like I do, it only takes 30 minutes. I have found everything works flawless when I do this. The fan reading stuff I can't help you with as that is driver related, but overall stability should be fine on a clean install.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 14, 2019)

Its definitely a high priority Durvelle. Hold on they are trying to get the issues sorted ASAP.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> @Durvelle27 I hate to sound like an ass, but you seriously need to consider a clean install of the OS and all latest drivers, I mean if you have a boot drive separate from your storage like I do, it only takes 30 minutes. I have found everything works flawless when I do this. The fan reading stuff I can't help you with as that is driver related, but overall stability should be fine on a clean install.


Clean made no difference

So far keeping FreeSync disabled and Ehanced Sync disabled while not messing with Wattman seems to allow me to game for a short period


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2019)

I am honestly worried about my 3 fan 5700 XT pre-order now cause of this thread... ugh


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2019)

OP can you post an event log of system when the crash occurs?










						(*Solved*) Multiple Issues With 5700 XT, Please Help
					

Multiple problems with 5700XT.  Ok, I'm having several issues with this card and/or drivers.  First, and most important thing is the "Radeon wattman settings has been restored due to an unexpected system failure"  Which basically happens to me all the time from anything as simple as restarting...




					community.amd.com
				




Quite a few angry customers...






"I don't know man, I was having the same issues until it finally worked with what I said I did. I fresh installed windows twice. It definitely sucked but I did get it working good. Now it's just my junction temp that has me worried. Just double check that all that stuff is off and do a DDU uninstall in safe mode, then reinstall in airplane mode. If that doesn't work fresh install windows and do all the windows updates before you install the radeon drivers. I hope that helps. "


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

maybe it's just a bad unit.if every card was like that it'd be impossible to review.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2019)

gamersnexus has talked about games freezing in his original 5700 review as well... egh... i wanted an all AMD system so bad :/  think i might cancel my order and just a rtx 2070 super, they are in stock again finally direct from nvidia.  egh damnit


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> gamersnexus has talked about games freezing in his original 5700 review as well... egh... i wanted an all AMD system so bad :/  think i might cancel my order and just a rtx 2070 super, they are in stock again finally direct from nvidia.  egh damnit



might be worth it...

Time is really valuable in gaming -- the better something 'just works' the more time you have to actually game and enjoy it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> gamersnexus has talked about games freezing in his original 5700 review as well... egh... i wanted an all AMD system so bad :/  think i might cancel my order and just a rtx 2070 super, they are in stock again finally direct from nvidia.  egh damnit


should anything happen you can still send it back,I don't know why the OP is not doing it.though having an unusable rig sucks,I know the OP has a 2070,I don't know if you have anything since there's no damn igpu on ryzen.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 14, 2019)

It WILL get sorted out, just might take some time. I had all kinda of screen corruptions, BSODs and driver crash problems for my old man FuryX right after launch. By mid 2016 the GPU becomes mostly problem free. So I say give it about a year for the driver to mature.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2019)

Ok.. So the answer seems to be to do a fresh install of windows (sometimes repeatedly) then remove the driver Windows installs in safe mode then install the drivers and then turn off all the good features of the card...
That's what I'm getting from the AMD forums.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Ok.. So the answer seems to be to do a fresh install of windows (sometimes repeatedly) then remove the driver Windows installs in safe mode then install the drivers and then turn off all the good features of the card...
> That's what I'm getting from the AMD forums.



same, also put fans to max.

also LOL @ the threads on amd forums that ended with "SOLVED: Bought a 2070 super"


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 14, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> Ok.. So the answer seems to be to do a fresh install of windows (sometimes repeatedly) then remove the driver Windows installs in safe mode then install the drivers and then turn off all the good features of the card...
> That's what I'm getting from the AMD forums.



I always unplug the ethernet cable during a clean install, and install newest drivers manually.  this might be worth a shot here ^^


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 14, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I always unplug the ethernet cable during a clean install, and install newest drivers manually.  this might be worth a shot here ^^



Yup keep windows from downloading a set of generics.

How about some of y'all go fix this problem, I blame the card there.









						RTX 2060 Stutter (Help me)
					

Status: Unresolved Computer Type: Desktop OS: Windows 10 Pro CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 GPU: MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z RAM: 16 Gb of Ram 2666 Mhz SPectrix D40 Mobo: Gigabyte Aorus B450m HDD: Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM SSD: 120GB Adata Ultimate PSU: 600 Watts 80+ (From Coolermaster Lite5 case) Driver: 431.60...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 14, 2019)

Thread has been heavily cleansed.

If you are not here to help the OP and not make it personal or try to derail the thread, move along.


----------



## mrdarkraver (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey guys, just registered to be able to share my experiences and hopefully to find a solution here!

Just received the Sapphire Pulse RX 5700XT after returning the Asus RX5700XT and MSI RX 5700XT. All 3 with the same problems.

My setup :

MSI Z97 Gaming 5 with latest BIOS and Chipset drivers
i7 4770K
16GB Ram
Old card was the R9 380.

Installed AMD updates : 19.7.1, 19.7.4, and now 19.8.1
My main testing game is Sea Of Thieves, which won't load after the first screen. I am following the full thread and trying all the fixes given. Hopefully I won't have to wait a year for AMD to get this fixed cause its causing me headaches.

Edit :

- Turning off FreeSync after safe installing the latest 19.8.1 got me to the Character selection screen in SoT. Still not able to play though.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2019)

Forgot to update

Games still very unplayable so I haven’t even touch my pc. Waiting for AMD to put out a fix


----------



## chr0nos (Aug 26, 2019)

pretty much all games are unplayable on a Navi GPU, too many bugs, they should have waited to get at least Freesync/Enhanced Sync working, also the refresh rate bug its just stupid, locking to 30 fps if you enable Vsync. I returned the card, and will wait until they sort most of the bugs.

Wish I had the money for a 2070 Super but its so expensive here.  Reference 5700 XT  $480USD  2070 Super $670USD


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

looks like I am going Nvidia this round after all, that makes me sad... but I can't be dealing with this nonsense from AMD


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2019)

chr0nos said:


> pretty much all games are unplayable on a Navi GPU, too many bugs, they should have waited to get at least Freesync/Enhanced Sync working, also the refresh rate bug its just stupid, locking to 30 fps if you enable Vsync. I returned the card, and will wait until they sort most of the bugs.
> 
> Wish I had the money for a 2070 Super but its so expensive here.  Reference 5700 XT  $480USD  2070 Super $670USD


And it’s the worst trade off ever as with vysnc disabled and FreeSync broken games run like dog sh*t and it’s unbearable


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 26, 2019)

Jebaited..


..into buying 5700xt? 


I kid, I kid.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 26, 2019)

I remember when I got the HD5700 back in the day the drivers were so bad everything crashed. You have to wait it out on driver support basically with new cards.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 26, 2019)

This had to be a known issue.
Wonder if they thought it was something simple to fix? 
I know there are bad drivers at the time of release occasionally but leaving people without a functional piece of hardware is BS.
I hope it gets fixed yesterday.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 26, 2019)

Piss poor from AMD really, but generally they get more slack for being the "underdog".

No doubt they will get it sorted, but I wouldn't be happy paying $400 to be one of their beta testers.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2019)

Sad part for me is that my system actually ran perfect before getting the 5700XT


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 26, 2019)

AMD GPU FineWine is basically the time it took for their product to reach a state where they were supposed to be at launch.  And that somehow is a good feature. 

So @Durvelle27 are you staying with your 5700XT or going for something else?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 26, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> AMD GPU FineWine is basically the time it took for their product to reach a state where they were supposed to be at launch.  And that somehow is a good feature.
> 
> So @Durvelle27 are you staying with your 5700XT or going for something else?


I’m swapping my 2070 back in and going to hold onto the 5700XT until drivers mature


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 26, 2019)

Sell it while you can... get amds next gen if you want. No need to hang on to such an expensive paper weight.


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 26, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Sell it while you can... get amds next gen if you want. No need to hang on to such an expensive paper weight.



Wisdom right there. GPU value will only drop (unless of course another mining boom kicks in which I seriously doubt)

Vega was at least usable. Navi feels kinda half-assed to me. I wonder how many bugs reviewers like @W1zzard got when using so many actual games to benchmark the card.



Fluffmeister said:


> Piss poor from AMD really, but generally they get more slack for being the "underdog".
> 
> No doubt they will get it sorted, but I wouldn't be happy paying $400 to be one of their beta testers.



From what have been reading, early adopters of either RyZen 3rd gen and Navi seems to be beta testers: All these AGESA issues and potentially false advertising of  boost/peak clock speed.


----------



## mrdarkraver (Aug 26, 2019)

Anyone tried the new 19.8.2 yet?


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 26, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’m swapping my 2070 back in and going to hold onto the 5700XT until drivers mature



yep I agree, sell the Navi while you still can.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 26, 2019)

xkm1948 said:


> potentially false advertising of boost/peak clock speed



This bums be out more than anything.  I can deal with the AGESA problems but these boost shenanigans are bullshit.  I was all set to pick up a 3700X - 3900X but that sours my grapes.  

I was going to get a 5700X as a band-aid until the bigger cards come out but I may just skip the system upgrade and pick up a 2080S instead as that is the cheapest GPU that can consistently drive Ultrawide.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 26, 2019)

And I thought my Gigabyte RTX 2080 was buggy as shit! (Aorus Software Trash) Was thinking of downgrading to a RX 5700 XT but from your experience @Durvelle27 I think I might just stick with my overpriced RTX card. Jesus AMD get your shit together on the GPU side... The only thing I would suggest is just to send it back & stick with your 2070 especially if your 2070 worked perfectly fine.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 27, 2019)

Lionheart said:


> And I thought my Gigabyte RTX 2080 was buggy as shit! (Aorus Software Trash) Was thinking of downgrading to a RX 5700 XT but from your experience @Durvelle27 I think I might just stick with my overpriced RTX card. Jesus AMD get your shit together on the GPU side... The only thing I would suggest is just to send it back & stick with your 2070 especially if your 2070 worked perfectly fine.



And to think, AMD fans think the biggest issue with Turing is Nvidia hasn't solved RTRT with their first attempt!

As it stands the 5700 launch is a mess.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm curious, the reviews of these cards didn't seem to mention these issues, did they? Admittedly, I haven't read them all, but I didn't see comments about Navi being such a mess. Are these isolated to a few cards, or have reviewers left these issues out? I'm not discounting anyone's experience, but how widespread are these problems? If it's pretty bad, then reviewers should help press AMD for solutions. I'll root for the underdog as much as anyone, but they can't push junk out the door and still hope to advance their brand.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 27, 2019)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> but they can't push junk out the door and still hope to advance their brand.


The impression I get is AMD rushed to get Navi out the door on time. The hype, and rumors most likely didn't help if AMD was trying to match possible unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Aug 27, 2019)

But that is no different than Vega, or Fiji... they were all Nv killers until they weren't.


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 27, 2019)

Fluffmeister said:


> they were all Nv killers until they weren't



They are just killing them softly.  Strumming their pain with their fingers.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ok.. Now I'm curious.
How exactly did reviewers do their reviews.
I haven't talked to a single 5700xt owner that doesn't have a problem.
That can't be a coincidence.


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 27, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I’m swapping my 2070 back in and going to hold onto the 5700XT until drivers mature



I think that's a good idea if u can affords it pal


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

I was just reading reviews on the 5700XT on Newegg. It seems that there are more negative than positive reviews. I was contemplating replacing my Vega(s) with a 5700XT but not now. Hopefully the AIB cards are better. Is there anyone who owns an AIB 5700XT and can comment?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I was just reading reviews on the 5700XT on Newegg. It seems that there are more negative than positive reviews. I was contemplating replacing my Vega(s) with a 5700XT but not now. Hopefully the AIB cards are better. Is there anyone who owns an AIB 5700XT and can comment?


Newegg reviews are a joke, note. It's all the potatos in one place. Even the newegg reviewers are mostly potatos...not reliable!

On a more serious note, the only thing you can take away from newegg reviews with any confidence are DOAs.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Newegg reviews are a joke, note. It's all the potatos in one place. Even the newegg reviewers are mostly potatos...not reliable!
> 
> On a more serious note, the only thing you can take away from newegg reviews with any confidence are DOAs.



Yes most of the time you are right about that assessment but they were very much inline with the OP and others with their issues. No that it is on this thread but I think there may be an issue with Windows 1903 and AMD products. I have been having some weird issues since I got that update.


----------



## MrGRiMv25 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried the 19.8.1 drivers yet? I was getting issues with my RX570 with the 19.7.1 drivers and these newer ones have sorted it.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2019)

Don't jump to conclusions that it's 1903... I'd bet the farm on drivers before I would a Windows patch (as many problems as those can have).


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Don't jump to conclusions that it's 1903... I'd bet the farm on drivers before I would a Windows patch (as many problems as those can have).


I am not concluding that this particular issue is due to 1903. I agree that it is most likely drivers. I should have started another thread under 1903 instead of posting it here.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> I am not concluding that this particular issue is due to 1903. I agree that it is most likely drivers. I should have started another thread under 1903 instead of posting it here.


All you'll get is a bunch of lemmings saying the same thing... and not understanding that correlation is not causation.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 27, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> All you'll get is a bunch of lemmings saying the same thing... and not understanding that correlation is not causation.



That is an excellent thought process


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> That is an excellent thought process



It's a sad one, but it is what it is in forums... 

Many people just don't seem to grasp that there are more variables than just the OS. You personally have a completely different card so the correlation from this thread (and the 5700) really isn't there with you in the first place. Sure, the drivers are the same, but the underlying architecture and how things work are different.

EDIT: I know, I'm a negative Nancy, but know this forum (and many other's) M.O...


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 27, 2019)

Lionheart said:


> And I thought my Gigabyte RTX 2080 was buggy as shit! (Aorus Software Trash) Was thinking of downgrading to a RX 5700 XT but from your experience @Durvelle27 I think I might just stick with my overpriced RTX card. Jesus AMD get your shit together on the GPU side... The only thing I would suggest is just to send it back & stick with your 2070 especially if your 2070 worked perfectly fine.



vast majority of people would never use Aurous software... just use msi afterburner if you want fan control and to OC - thats what vast majority use... its stable and works... so really its not the 2080 that's buggy at all, it's that aurus software


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 27, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> 5700 XT slightly faster if it works properly



According to TPUs test results, AIB vs AIB,  if we compare compare the AIB MSI 2070 to the AIB MSI 5700XT and with both cards overclocked, the 2070 is faster, quieter and and had lower temps ... it was close.

Out of the box the AIB MSI 5700 XT Evoke had an overall score of 100% @ 1080p, versus 97% for the Reference 2070
Out of the box the AIB MSI 2070 Gaming Z Trio also had an overall score of 100% @ 1080p, versus 97% for the Reference 2070

So outta the box it's a draw ... the difference in OC ability howver is somewhat significant

h ttps://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-radeon-rx-5700-xt-evoke/28.html
h ttps://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-radeon-rx-5700-xt-evoke/28.html
At 1080p MSI Evoke scored 100% to the reference 2070s 97% and overclocked 3.9% (119.6 / 115,1)

h ttps://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-gaming-z/33.html
h ttps://www.techpowerup.com/review/msi-geforce-rtx-2070-gaming-z/36.html
At 1080p MSI Gaming Z 2070 scored 100% to the reference 2070s 97% and overclocked 8.2% (144.5 / 133.5)

MSI Evoke 5700 XT = 100 / 97 x 119.6 / 115.1 = 1.0712
MSI  2070 = 100 / 97 x 144.5 / 133.5 = 1.1159 ... a lil over 4% faster.

I did the same w/ most of the others ... Asus had a lead out of the box w/ their 5700 XT .... but it was very agressively clocked and it's OC ability was nil.



EarthDog said:


> Newegg reviews are a joke, note. It's all the potatos in one place. Even the newegg reviewers are mostly potatos...not reliable!
> 
> On a more serious note, the only thing you can take away from newegg reviews with any confidence are DOAs.



Newegg reviews will undoubtedlt include folks without the proper knowledge and experience to troubleshhot theiur systems .  That in no way discounts their value.   Unless you belive that all the astute folks are choosing one brand model and all the dopey folks are choosing another, there's no basis to discount them just because you don't like how a product you like fared.  If one brand model has 500 reviews with 80+ % giving 5 eggs and 7% giving 1 egg... versus another with 500 reviews showing 35% 5 eggs and 40% 1 egg, Id be sure to avoid that 2nd one/


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

I noticed Newegg customer reviews are pretty varied. Some are very thorough, others post a single poorly structured sentence that tells you almost nothing. Stars are subjective—some base them on value, others on performance, others reliability, and others on something really arbitrary, like shipping speed or return policy.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 27, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> Newegg reviews will undoubtedlt include folks without the proper knowledge and experience to troubleshhot theiur systems . That in no way discounts their value. Unless you belive that all the astute folks are choosing one brand model and all the dopey folks are choosing another, there's no basis to discount them just because you don't like how a product you like fared. If one brand model has 500 reviews with 80+ % giving 5 eggs and 7% giving 1 egg... versus another with 500 reviews showing 35% 5 eggs and 40% 1 egg, Id be sure to avoid that 2nd one/


It absolutely does discount their value.. I'm not going to get into it as, respectfully, I don't have the time to read a dissertation in your reply. But yeah, newegg reviews are a joke outside of DOA. Half of these people can't find their way out of a wet paper bag. There is simply no way I'm trusting the lemmings to have a clue... they don't in the vast majority of cases.



John Naylor said:


> there's no basis to discount them just because you don't like how a product you like fared


to be clear, how well or poorly a product does has little bearing on my opinion of their reviews. I have no horse in that race.


----------



## killster1 (Aug 27, 2019)

People do post reviews when they have a issue's compared to posting about how wonderful the card works. Sooo ... ya.. I dont think the people faked the reviews. You shouldn't have to have some extensive instruction list to install drivers for a card, obviously there are issues (but it would be hard to believe EVERYONE is having them) 

[/QUOTE]


chr0nos said:


> pretty much all games are unplayable on a Navi GPU, too many bugs, they should have waited to get at least Freesync/Enhanced Sync working, also the refresh rate bug its just stupid, locking to 30 fps if you enable Vsync. I returned the card, and will wait until they sort most of the bugs.
> 
> Wish I had the money for a 2070 Super but its so expensive here.  Reference 5700 XT  $480USD  2070 Super $670USD


how reliable is the mail there? i know my house overseas doesn't get mail and the post office box is often robbed by the postal employee's (very hard to get things in the mail)



Darmok N Jalad said:


> I'm curious, the reviews of these cards didn't seem to mention these issues, did they? Admittedly, I haven't read them all, but I didn't see comments about Navi being such a mess. Are these isolated to a few cards, or have reviewers left these issues out? I'm not discounting anyone's experience, but how widespread are these problems? If it's pretty bad, then reviewers should help press AMD for solutions. I'll root for the underdog as much as anyone, but they can't push junk out the door and still hope to advance their brand.



Maybe the review sites received special cards? Very exciting seeing so many people that are die hard AMD fans, why would you need to have a all AMD system?


----------



## moproblems99 (Aug 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> Very exciting seeing so many people that are die hard AMD fans, why would you need to have a all AMD system?



Where did his quote say you need an all and system?  Did I miss something?


----------



## PerfectWave (Aug 27, 2019)

a 3900x on a b350 his configuration OMG


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 27, 2019)

killster1 said:


> People do post reviews when they have a issue's compared to posting about how wonderful the card works. Sooo ... ya.. I dont think the people faked the reviews. You shouldn't have to have some extensive instruction list to install drivers for a card, obviously there are issues (but it would be hard to believe EVERYONE is having them)
> 
> 
> how reliable is the mail there? i know my house overseas doesn't get mail and the post office box is often robbed by the postal employee's (very hard to get things in the mail)
> ...


I won't read too much into your "all AMD" claim, but in case there is confusion, I did not advocate going "all AMD." My comment is in regard to encouraging competition, but it has to be healthy competition. My implication is that I'm hoping review sites didn't give Navi a pass, but it's a real question if so many users are having trouble. However, I'd have to wonder how reviewers could even complete their wide range of testing if Navi really is this unreliable. Basically, is there a news story here?


----------



## PerfectWave (Aug 27, 2019)

he should post some pictures about his problem with navi, event log, dump file


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 28, 2019)

PerfectWave said:


> he should post some pictures about his problem with navi, event log, dump file



Those should be sent to AMD’s driver team TBH. They had some sort of AMD Vanguard beta testing team. (Although it feels like the entire Navi launch is beta testing)


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 28, 2019)

r.h.p said:


> I think that's a good idea if u can affords it pal


I shouldn’t have to afford it considering I already have a RTX 2070



kapone32 said:


> Yes most of the time you are right about that assessment but they were very much inline with the OP and others with their issues. No that it is on this thread but I think there may be an issue with Windows 1903 and AMD products. I have been having some weird issues since I got that update.


I did update to 1903 before swapping. It’s possible but I don’t think it’s the issue 



moproblems99 said:


> Where did his quote say you need an all and system?  Did I miss something?


I don’t need an all AMD system but I prefer to have one



PerfectWave said:


> a 3900x on a b350 his configuration OMG


What’s wrong with that


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I shouldn’t have to afford it considering I already have a RTX 2070
> 
> 
> I did update to 1903 before swapping. It’s possible but I don’t think it’s the issue
> ...




a b350 mobo might be some of your issues actually. I know it shouldn't be, but yeah... 

you could also try linux mint since it auto installs amd drivers for cpu and gpu. and just play some steam games that support linux, see if you run into any issues.  i think holding on to two cards is a bit a silly though, value will decrease for both quite a lot, especially since next cycle will be faster... rx 5800 is coming by end of year i suspect, and I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia has a response already in store


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 28, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> a b350 mobo might be some of your issues actually. I know it shouldn't be, but yeah...
> 
> you could also try linux mint since it auto installs amd drivers for cpu and gpu. and just play some steam games that support linux, see if you run into any issues.  i think holding on to two cards is a bit a silly though, value will decrease for both quite a lot, especially since next cycle will be faster... rx 5800 is coming by end of year i suspect, and I wouldn't be surprised if Nvidia has a response already in store


I 100% know my board isn't the issue. Many reviewers tested the 3900X on B350 and A320 boards with no issues at all not to mention again system runs fine with the 2070 so that rules out the system itself. 

I’ll try Linux on a spare drive but I doubt it will be any better.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I 100% know my board isn't the issue. Many reviewers tested the 3900X on B350 and A320 boards with no issues at all not to mention again system runs fine with the 2070 so that rules out the system itself.
> 
> I’ll try Linux on a spare drive but I doubt it will be any better.



give Linux Mint XFCE a shot, I am genuinely curious if it will run games stable.   

don't push it too hard with ultra AAA game or anything, just play some casual games in your steam linux library and report back to me if you can - tag me in post -  i intend to do this OS when the 3 fan 5700 XT comes out from gigabyte... (well maybe, i'm still worried about stability)


----------



## MadByteDE (Aug 30, 2019)

I just registered to comment on this.
I'm on Linux (Manjaro) and have the same problem. Most games freeze with no way to close the application, the whole system is stuck (exept the cursor for some reason) - so hard reset is the goto option.
My first thought was that the (very experimental) linux drivers are the root cause of this (because they are only offically available for Ubuntu / CentOS distros and I'm on a arch-based distro, using bleeding edge kernel, driver and firmware), but reading about the same problem on Windows, it more likely seems to be a problem with the whole architecture.

And I'm using a B350 mainboard as well. Paired with a Ryzen 1600 atm.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 30, 2019)

something tells me overall stability is going to be best on x570 mobo and 3rd gen cpu. i think when I do finally do my build I just am going to spend the extra money on X570. hopefully I can avoid these problems. while benchmarks verify this gear works on B350, that doesn't equate to stability.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> something tells me overall stability is going to be best on x570 mobo and 3rd gen cpu. i think when I do finally do my build I just am going to spend the extra money on X570. hopefully I can avoid these problems. while benchmarks verify this gear works on B350, that doesn't equate to stability.


I doubt as even intel and 3rd gen reported issues in other forums


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 31, 2019)

Durvelle27 said:


> I doubt as even intel and 3rd gen reported issues in other forums



that's sad to hear. i really hope they figure it out in next few weeks. i want to upgrade, but I don't know... egh..

did you try older games? I want to play a lot of older games on backlog like dragon age and mass effect trilogy, were they stable for you?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> that's sad to hear. i really hope they figure it out in next few weeks. i want to upgrade, but I don't know... egh..
> 
> did you try older games? I want to play a lot of older games on backlog like dragon age and mass effect trilogy, were they stable for you?


The oldest game I have is from 2012


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 3, 2020)

I have Gigabyte x570 Gaming X and all of the problems mentioned here are still happening.

Configuration:
Ryzen 3700x
64Gb DDR4 Kingston 3000MHz
Gigabyte Radeon 5700xt
Gigabyte x570 Gaming X
Cooler Master 700W PSU

None of advices/comments i read worked, i went back and even 19.7 drivers didn't help. It is not just freezing games, i have weird problems in After Effects also. All my drivers are up to date and first time i noticed all of this is when i started gaming on it few months ago (ESO with ultra settings had a freeze few times a day, FFXIV freezes after just few minutes on max settings).
My only solution was to swap back to GTX 1070, which works just perfect.

Previously i owned Vega 64 liquid cooled and i had zero headache with it, so not all AMD cards are bad. But i would recommend for everyone to avoid  5700xt until they sort out this driver crap thing.


----
Just a short update. After 5 days of testing different things - i found what is going on. Windows update changed power plan from Performance to Balanced (that explains why problems occured first time a month ago) . When i set it back to Performance and increased fan curve on 5700xt in afterburner a bit - it seems that all previous issues are gone. Also, i connected gpu power from two different cables from PSU, not from split cable. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 5, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> Windows update changed power plan from Performance to Balanced (that explains why problems occured first time a month ago) .



This seems to be most peoples issues, I have been using my ryzen for two months now and 0 issues on cpu side of things.  I had one issue with gpu, but it was caused by aida64/oc on the gpu that messed up my drivers. once i stopped that nonsense and did clean install of drivers for gpu 0 issues since.  AMD has been rock solid for me.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 5, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> This seems to be most peoples issues, I have been using my ryzen for two months now and 0 issues on cpu side of things.  I had one issue with gpu, but it was caused by aida64/oc on the gpu that messed up my drivers. once i stopped that nonsense and did clean install of drivers for gpu 0 issues since.  AMD has been rock solid for me.


Also, disabling Windows Gaming mode solved my issues with 5700xt. Just turning off all that windows crap did it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 5, 2020)

Dysnomia said:


> Also, disabling Windows Gaming mode solved my issues with 5700xt. Just turning off all that windows crap did it.



Yeah I read an article on that, I actually bookmarked it so I wouldn't forget to do it. Gaming on PC gets really annoying sometimes, doesn't matter what brand you use. Kind of looking forward to couch and PS5, not sure if I will get one or not, but I am leaning towards it. Sometimes you just want to plug and play and not mess with anything.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 6, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> Yeah I read an article on that, I actually bookmarked it so I wouldn't forget to do it. Gaming on PC gets really annoying sometimes, doesn't matter what brand you use. Kind of looking forward to couch and PS5, not sure if I will get one or not, but I am leaning towards it. Sometimes you just want to plug and play and not mess with anything.



You can also buy an Nvidia card. Ive seriously not had any issue for years in gaming and when I did it was my own fault.


----------



## r.h.p (Aug 11, 2020)

ok im having this issue now ... during wolfenstein 2 FREEZE   
quickly C-A-D out o desk top and the game has gone from task manager lol . Ive had lots of flickering issues with Radeon vega and navi in dx 11 so im kind of used to dramas , but eh 
thats what i like about pc vs console problem solving . 
*19.10.1 WHQL drivers  *has always provided the best stability for my system , so for a change i uninstall the latest WHQL drivers . I went for* 20.1.3 and now all is good .* Still have to turn off Freesync on DX 11 games , nor sure why but the flickering disappears . Anyway Wolfenstein 2 the new colossus is back up and running good , great game  lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 13, 2020)

r.h.p said:


> ok im having this issue now ... during wolfenstein 2 FREEZE
> quickly C-A-D out o desk top and the game has gone from task manager lol . Ive had lots of flickering issues with Radeon vega and navi in dx 11 so im kind of used to dramas , but eh
> thats what i like about pc vs console problem solving .
> *19.10.1 WHQL drivers  *has always provided the best stability for my system , so for a change i uninstall the latest WHQL drivers . I went for* 20.1.3 and now all is good .* Still have to turn off Freesync on DX 11 games , nor sure why but the flickering disappears . Anyway Wolfenstein 2 the new colossus is back up and running good , great game  lol



Try a different cable if possible, hopefully that will help the flickering, also most monitors make you turn on Freesync in the monitor settings as well as in the drivers.


----------

